# Need Players in Mid-Michigan



## Schayde (Sep 22, 2006)

Our group plays every Friday (6pm - 12) in Bay City, MI.
We are just starting the Age of Worms campaign.
Because of job issues, we've lost a couple players and now need more players.
Most of the group has been playing together since High School (and that was almost 20 years ago).


----------



## lordvorlek (Sep 26, 2006)

Holy cow!!! Bay City??? I live right there!!! Sign me up. When can I come over and play? Oh wait,, Im one of the players, and Dm's,,, I can't post this can I? Sorry, I'll go ahead and delete this. He he he he


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 5, 2006)

Bay City is my hometown... (moved about two years ago). I wonder if we know each other?....


----------



## cjyoung1 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Great group*

I'm one of those guys who can't play as much any more because he has to work (Damn the Lotto!) 
I can say that they are a great group of guys - fun to play with and they have some very interesting character concepts!  
If you live in the area give them a call. If you are lucky, you may get to meet me as I may stop in and give a Hollah.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 1, 2006)

I live in Tawas, and though it's a bit of a hike, I'm willing to drive in order to play.  Lemme know at Kularian at yahoo if you still need players...


----------



## DrNilesCrane (Nov 3, 2006)

Sadly I'm too far away (Brighton) or I'd jump in line to sign up...  

Good luck with the campaign!


----------

